# Overnight Blackpool.



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Pinched this from the Caravan Club site.....with permission of course!:smile2:

*Our first experience of overnighting in Blackpool since the council set up its new policy of allowing sleeping in motorhomes at certain car parks. We used Gynn Square which is a coach park. It's far enough away from the noise and bustle of the tower area so we had an undisturbed night. Right next to a tram stop and yards from the North Shore

The council now allows sleeping overnight ** in certain** coach parks. £ 6 for 12 hours. It's a new initiative by a Motorhome friendly car parks manager. I understand that if it is successful, they will look at creating Motorhome only car parks In the future

A couple of minor niggles. They haven't altered the signs by the pay machine which still say no overnight sleeping and you will be sharing with coaches. The machines only take cash so you might have to pop into an amusement arcade to change a note. Other than that, a great step forward. Wish more councils would follow.*


----------



## robbosps (Mar 10, 2014)

We are planning to stop here on route to Scotland and have a day out in Blackpool, so its answered my questions perfectly. Thanks.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Perhaps we ought to send a few emails congratulating the chap on his ability to see a way to help us and the council.


cabby


----------

